# Ebay Auction - I Bet The Seller Couldn'T Believe Her Luck



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

I put in a bid on this item though I knew it would go a lot higher than I was prepared to go.

Whoever got it :notworthy: you are a brave person.

Ended Auction

Derek


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow didnt realise they went for so much


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

f00k :blink:

I've got one they could have had for half that...


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Notice there was a "clued up" 710 who wanted it for her husband on a cheapo BIN ?









Cynical ? Moi!







:yes: :bangin:


----------



## delays (Jan 20, 2009)

Why do is this so expensive? What makes it so special?


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

delays said:


> Why do is this so expensive? What makes it so special?


If I am going to spend Â£1000 + on a watch it would be from switzerland not Japan :drool:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

delays said:


> Why do is this so expensive? What makes it so special?


Its one of Seikos first proffesional divers, monoblock case, hi-beat movement ( Grand Seiko derivitive ) A bit of a legend in dive watch circles..

Oh, and quite rare...I would love love love to add one to my collection one day.... :notworthy:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

sonyman said:


> delays said:
> 
> 
> > Why do is this so expensive? What makes it so special?
> ...


snob :afro:


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> sonyman said:
> 
> 
> > delays said:
> ...


Hmm..says he in the posh wig...huh!

:lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

KEITHT said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > sonyman said:
> ...


good 'un


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> sonyman said:
> 
> 
> > delays said:
> ...


Yup and nothing wrong with it I just just dont see any Seiko being worth Breitling or Omega money which would you rather have? And please dont start about monsters again :bangin:

Theres nothing wrong with them but I dont think they are worth Â£1800 even had I the cash or inclination to buy one I would never spend that sort of money on a Seiko or is it just me??? Look at what you can get for Â£1800 JLC,PP,Omega,Breitling etc etc oh well I will stop ranting now


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

A piece of history but that would be too rich for my blood


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

sonyman said:


> I just just dont see any Seiko being worth Breitling or Omega money which would you rather have?


It's a classic watch with a high end, in house movement.

I'd love one.

Don't forget that Seiko don't just do the entry level stuff that we see a lot of over here. They are a serious watch company and can be put up there with the big boys.


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

mjolnir said:


> sonyman said:
> 
> 
> > I just just dont see any Seiko being worth Breitling or Omega money which would you rather have?
> ...


I like Seikos and have had a few but I just dont see them being in the same leauge as the swiss guys,Maybe I just dont know as much as I think I do is there anyone here who would have paid that much for that watch? already someone has said they would sell there same watch for half of that so that means it at least 50% overpriced


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I remember when one of these sold on ebay in Dec 2008 for Â£2500 and the same sort of thread appeared on the forum.

It's a perception thing I suppose. You either want one or you don't. You go for the history, the quality and the design or you can't see the point.

Most people would think were mad for spending as much as we do on watches. It's the same sort of thing but from a different perspective.


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

mjolnir said:


> I remember when one of these sold on ebay in Dec 2008 for Â£2500 and the same sort of thread appeared on the forum.
> 
> It's a perception thing I suppose. You either want one or you don't. You go for the history, the quality and the design or you can't see the point.
> 
> Most people would think were mad for spending as much as we do on watches. It's the same sort of thing but from a different perspective.


I suppose yes I love Breitlings but would never spend over Â£2k on one I would move up to AP,PP or JLC I suppose sub consciously we all have our price barriers for brands but I guess its how much you want it


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Seiko have watches in the same league as pretty much any Swiss watch, they just dont sell them over here.....


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

sonyman said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > sonyman said:
> ...


thats just your perception phil...youve been sold the whole 'swiss' means quality....when the seikos have made some seriously cool top end watches, and have done for years....theres no way i would pay any sort of money for a brightbling....no matter how much money i had...

springdrive? oh yes......

and talking about monsters, the red ones go for MASSIVE money....some times even more then a brightbling....oh yes indeed....over a grand phil....

....and completely fftopic:

and without wanting to alienate anybody, but this was brought up a couple of years ago.....guess what watch is the number one choice of gay men??

oh yes indeedy....yes indeed.....

i thaaaaaaang yooooouuuu


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> sonyman said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


Enlighten me Shawn I have never seen any gay man wearing a Breitling and belive me I lived in Blackpool and workd on cruise ships where there were a lot of gay men in fact most of the gay men I know wear Rolex :cheers:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

sonyman said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > sonyman said:
> ...


it was posted on here a while ago that gay men prefer brightblings.....can't remember who posted it, but i do remember it got closed because it got a bit out of hand.....

there were a few people from blackpool, and other guys who worked the cruise ships (i've always wondered if thats a euphamism for something??) that took offence..... i will have a look phil


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> sonyman said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


No Shawn I am 100% comforatble with my sexuality and its fine honnestly,On a serious note basil Newby whos is self proclaimed king of blackpools gay scene wears a solid gold Daytona and he likes Seiko monsters I belive espcially orange ones (dont know what that means) maybe theres some inuendo about monsters and gay men!!!!!!! :cheers:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

sonyman said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > sonyman said:
> ...


you may well be right phil....although im not familiar with your mates name........and if a few "cruise workers" like to 'slip on a monster' then thats cool....


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Ohh gawd - here we go again  I can see faces being slapped with gloves & a handbags at dawn duel approaching!!

Surely a watch is worth as much as someone is prepared to pay for it ............ & someone obviously wanted that one very much. It's rare, has a high beat in house movement & the build quality will be excellent. They are sought after watches & considering that one has sold for Â£2500 then Â£1800 doesn't seem that bad to me. Seiko are an innovative company who do make some beautifully made high end watches that can stand comparison with the best Swiss watches - the fact they also make watches at the other end of the market shows how versatile a manufacturer they are. I can't see any of the high end Swiss manufacturers bringing out a Â£40 Seiko 5 alternative can you?

People who slate expensive Seiko's obviously haven't experienced them in the metal/flesh. I've been lucky enough to see a King Seiko as owned by my good friend Paul (MrCrowley on this forum & TZ-UK) & he's just taken delivery of a springdrive diver which I'm hoping to get the opportunity to see soon - I must admit that I'm pretty excited about it as it'll be the first Springdrive I've ever seen/handled. I've yet to be bowled over by any of the Swiss watches he's owned in the past & he's had some doozies - Patek Phillipe, Jaeger Le Coultre, Audemars Piguet, Rolex, Omega etc - but I did like his Jaeger & IWC Aquatimer very much indeed though.

It's all academic to me anyway as I have a definite limit on what I'd spend on a watch & Â£1800 is way beyond that limit.


----------



## RogerR (Aug 12, 2009)

Does seem a lot of money, but if you are a collector and some thing is very rare and they are not making any more

of them, you pay what you need to acquire it.

I think Seiko offer fantastic value for money, many of the Swiss watches for me are greatly over priced, I think

the Swiss manufacturers run great advertising campaigns and have been very skilled at building brands and creating

a perception of 'exclusivity'.

I do like some of the Oris watches though, but unfortunately out of my price range currently.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Oh 5h1t

i didn't know about the gay/breitling thing, does this mean i have to bin this old bit of tat so that i don't appear to be a woofter????




























but then, i may just keep it...

now, where's that nice little red alterneck number that the wife doesn't wear anymore 

john


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

I'd have the 6159-7001 in a HEART BEAT! Superb 36,000bph escapement, far better than a lot of the CRAP OUT THERE, just look at the case construction, simple but VERY WELL BUILT.

Don't forget some of the Breitlings in the past HAVE used Seiko movements, that's FACT.  And YUP I do like Breitlings.

Regs

Bry


----------



## RS24 (Mar 13, 2009)

The old man bought this new for a damn site less than Â£2k! I now am lucky enough to be adding to its battle scars... have to say it is one of my favourites and truely has stood the test of time - oustanding build quality!


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

YUP you best getting :yes: rid of the BREIT Mr Baz! Send it my way and I'll dispose of it for you.

Will be shipping the Rolex freebie today! B)


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

mjolnir said:


> Most people would think were mad for spending as much as we do on watches.


Rob........."the master of understatement"


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

sonyman said:


> No Shawn I am 100% comforatble with my sexuality and its fine honnestly,On a serious note basil Newby whos is self proclaimed king of blackpools gay scene wears a solid gold Daytona and he likes Seiko monsters I belive espcially orange ones (dont know what that means) maybe theres some inuendo about monsters and gay men!!!!!!! :cheers:


Basil has only got a Rolex because its a Rolex..surprised that fruit can even lift his arm with it on!


----------



## kevmcf (Nov 14, 2007)

Irrespective of the Swiss vs Japanese argument for watch values, I can't believe anyone would bid that high on an eBay item with such poor photos!


----------



## red2ndhand (Sep 18, 2009)

Another 6159-7001 auction ended at a even higher price a week later.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Very-Rare-Seiko-6159-7001-Hi-Beat-300m-Divers-Watch_W0QQitemZ300345212022QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWristwatches?hash=item45edf83c76&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

These timeless classic divers are very rare and are harder to find especially if it is all original and in excellent conditions.

Here is my 6159-7001...










I own a Submariner, Sea Dweller and some other Swiss dive watches but this Seiko diver watch is still my No. 1 favorite.

Cheers.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That is a great vintage piece - however think that's the most I've seen one of those go.


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

minkle said:


> sonyman said:
> 
> 
> > No Shawn I am 100% comforatble with my sexuality and its fine honnestly,On a serious note basil Newby whos is self proclaimed king of blackpools gay scene wears a solid gold Daytona and he likes Seiko monsters I belive espcially orange ones (dont know what that means) maybe theres some inuendo about monsters and gay men!!!!!!! :cheers:
> ...


Thats true but isnt it always the case that someone who knows nothing about watches but has loads of money will always go for a Rolex as its mostly the only brand they know! :wallbash:


----------



## sg1 (Aug 27, 2009)

its only a seiko at the end of the day,someone must have to much money to splash around.


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

If you want to see several nice watches, look me up on e-bay: 718angelis.

Angelis


----------



## red2ndhand (Sep 18, 2009)

If the Seiko 6159-7001 Grand Seiko Diver on Ebay was high price.

Check out what this Seiko Quartz Chrono auction ended at.....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300350951788

I guess prices of collectible Seiko keeps climbing everday.

Cheers.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm totally new to the watch scene but really like Seiko and what they do. I've noticed via yahoo auctions and eBay.ph that there are loads of really top end Seikos out there that we just never see in this country...do you all think that maybe the "Seiko isn't worth spending as much on as Omega etc" arguement is really just because we haven't had the exposure to Seiko in this country?

Is the Swiss appeal because we've all grown up with Omega and Brietling and Rolex as the watches to aspire to, the ones our Dad or Uncle's wore? The one that the first man on the moon wore!? AND because they are more western in their design? Or is it just horses for courses?

Of course Seiko rely a lot on new technology or gimmicks such as the first talking clock but they also introduced the worlds first Quartz watch, the first watch driven by body heat, first spring drive watch etc etc...plus they've been going since the late 1800s, which gives them a little pedegree?

I'm sure I heard somewhere (probably this forum in fact!) that Seiko obliterated the Swiss competition at an organised watch competition and then weren't allowed back afterwards? If the Swiss are scared of them they must be doing something right? :blush:

Just my 2p lol


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Yup Seiko sure know what they're doing. Imo they make the BEST overall diver's watches and I've handled lots of Japanese and swiss watches.


----------



## sjb (Dec 20, 2006)

I believe that the Seiko Spring Drive movement is the only one in the world that has a perfectly smooth second hand sweep.

This has got to make this watch one of the most desirable hasn't it?


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

The spring drive only applies to watches after 1999? But to which does it apply? Is it only the top end?


----------

